# Love language Quiz



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think would be fun to do, since five love languages are great and all: What is your love language?

Your primary love language is probably
Acts of Service
with a secondary love language being
Quality Time.

Complete set of results
Acts of Service: 11
Quality Time: 9
Receiving Gifts: 4
Physical Touch: 3
Words of Affirmation: 3

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 20, 2006)

<h2>The Five Love Languages</h2>My primary love language is probably<br><big><b>Acts of Service</b></big><br>with a secondary love language being<br><big><b>Quality Time</b></big>.<br><br><h2>Complete set of results</h2><table border='0' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'><tr><td>Acts of Service: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>9</td></tr><tr><td>Quality Time: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>8</td></tr><tr><td>Words of Affirmation: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>7</td></tr><tr><td>Physical Touch: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>4</td></tr><tr><td>Receiving Gifts: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>2</td></tr></table> <br><br> </a>


What can I say...I'm not spoiled, just well loved!

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2006)

This was so easy:

<h2>The Five Love Languages</h2>My primary love language is probably<br><big><b>Receiving Gifts</b></big><br>with a secondary love language being<br><big><b>Acts of Service</b></big>.<br><br><h2>Complete set of results</h2><table border='0' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'><tr><td>Receiving Gifts: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>9</td></tr><tr><td>Acts of Service: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>6</td></tr><tr><td>Quality Time: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>6</td></tr><tr><td>Physical Touch: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>5</td></tr><tr><td>Words of Affirmation: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>4</td></tr></table> <br><br> <h2>Information</h2> Unhappiness in relationships, according to Dr. Gary Chapman, is often due to the fact that we speak different love languages. Sometimes we don't understand our partner's requirements, or even our own. We all have a "love tank" that needs to be filled in order for us to express love to others, but there are different means by which our tank can be filled, and there are different ways that we can express love to others.<br><br><a href='http://www.youthnetsouthampton.org.uk/breakout/lovelanguages.php' target='_blank'>Take the quiz</a>


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2006)

<h2>The Five Love Languages</h2>My primary love language is probably<br><big><b>Words of Affirmation</b></big><br>with a secondary love language being<br><big><b>Acts of Service</b></big>.<br><br><h2>Complete set of results</h2><table border='0' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'><tr><td>Words of Affirmation: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>10</td></tr><tr><td>Acts of Service: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>8</td></tr><tr><td>Quality Time: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>5</td></tr><tr><td>Receiving Gifts: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>5</td></tr><tr><td>Physical Touch: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>2</td></tr></table>

What can I say? I'm insecure.


----------



## ANT (Mar 20, 2006)

<h2>The Five Love Languages</h2>My primary love language is probably<br><big><b>Physical Touch</b></big><br>with a secondary love language being<br><big><b>Quality Time</b></big>.<br><br><h2>Complete set of results</h2><table border='0' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0'><tr><td>Physical Touch: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>10</td></tr><tr><td>Quality Time: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>9</td></tr><tr><td>Acts of Service: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>5</td></tr><tr><td>Words of Affirmation: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>5</td></tr><tr><td>Receiving Gifts: </td><td width='20'> </td><td>1</td></tr></table> <br><br> <h2>Information</h2> Unhappiness in relationships, according to Dr. Gary Chapman, is often due to the fact that we speak different love languages. Sometimes we don't understand our partner's requirements, or even our own. We all have a "love tank" that needs to be filled in order for us to express love to others, but there are different means by which our tank can be filled, and there are different ways that we can express love to others.<br><br><a href='http://www.youthnetsouthampton.org.uk/breakout/lovelanguages.php' target='_blank'>Take the quiz</a>


----------



## turmeric (Mar 21, 2006)

Quality time, then words of affirmation.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 21, 2006)

I didn't like answer either or on some of those questions, some were just, 'NEITHER'


----------



## CDM (Mar 21, 2006)

I couldn't stomach it. I gave up after the 6th or 7th question. 

I hate this garbage. This exact quiz is what passes for Sunday School in my brother's Evangelical Baptist Mega-church. Now, all I hear is "love tank" jargon coming out of my sister-in-law's scripture vacant mouth.

I want to  on the man-boys that teach this.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> I couldn't stomach it. I gave up after the 6th or 7th question.
> 
> I hate this garbage. This exact quiz is what passes for Sunday School in my brother's Evangelical Baptist Mega-church. Now, all I hear is "love tank" jargon coming out of my sister-in-law's scripture vacant mouth.
> ...



Someone appears to lack hugs...


----------



## CDM (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by mangum_
> ...





Yeah, sorry brother my "love tank" is on empty. ............


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2006)

I heard Dr. Chapman on the radio one day about 2 months ago. Just happened to catch the end of a program. He was telling the story about a couple that came to him. The young wife had taken up a relationship with another man at work. Her husband found out about it and their marriage was in big trouble. What happened was the fellow at work kept hitting on the wife and finally sent her a 2 page love letter. Dr. Chapman said he read it and it was beautiful. 

Here's a summary of what he told the young husband -

"You see you don't know how to speak your wife's love language and this fellow at work does. Now there's no way you are ever going to be able to compete with this fellow, I read his letter, he is very good. But you need to begin learning your wife's love language if you are going to win her heart."

HE PUT IT ALL ON THE HUSBAND AND HIS INABILITY TO SPEAK HER LOVE LANGUAGE!!!!!

He never mentioned the co-worker being a predator. He never mentioned that the wife had committed emotional adultery. In fact he ended by saying with a chuckle, "This husband actually went to where this fellow worked and waited outside for him because he wanted to punch him in the nose, ha ha ha ha ha." I couldn't believe what I was hearing. I wanted to crawl through the radio and tear the skirt off Dr. Gary Chapman and strangle him with it. He emptied my love tank in a hurry.


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 21, 2006)

Ruben said:



> This was so easy:
> 
> The Five Love Languages
> My primary love language is probably
> ...



This is hillarious.

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by a mere housewife]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree, that ppl make more out of fuzzies than out of scripture and personal responsibility.

Heidi...I would love to know the joke!


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Heidi...I would love to know the joke!



I think that Heidi is laughing at the idea that "receiving gifts" is part of "love language" at all.

If so, I am pretty good at receiving gifts too....perhaps a Hummer?


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> If so, I am pretty good at receiving gifts too....perhaps a Hummer?



If only I were the gift giving kind!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 21, 2006)

I know of someone who gave her pastor John Edrige's _Captivating_, told him to read it and then she would share the love song she had written to God! I have a weak stomach for this sort of thing! Eeeccchhhhh!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 21, 2006)

Ruben is hillarious. He rarely gets presents. And his Amazon wish list is over 400 items long? If this is the language of our love, then I'm afraid we don't have the funds to go on....

I think 'making me laugh' should be one of the languages.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 21, 2006)

Your primary love language is probably
*Castrophenia*
with a secondary love language being
*Necromimesis*

Complete set of results
Words of Sarcasm: 11
Idle Time: 9
Receiving Insults: 4
Asceticism: 3
Blatant Abnegations: 3


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 21, 2006)

This is funny...

Heidi and Ruben...that is hysterical...I think my love language changed BECAUSE of finances.

Mark, I believe that about the sarcasm...LOL!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 21, 2006)

> Heidi and Ruben...that is hysterical...I think my love language changed BECAUSE of finances.



....yah. But guess what. I ordered him a present. 

Now if he'll just verbally affirm me, or blatantly abnegate me, or something, we'll be OK.


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 21, 2006)

A friend of mine to his new girlfriend (now fiancee): So what's your primary love language?

Her: I never really thought about it, but I think I'd go with Words of Affirmation.

Him: Hmmmm, I was hoping you'd say Back Hair. Cuz my cup is overflowing on that one.

And she was his for good after that 

[Edited on 3-22-2006 by smhbbag]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe when I get married I'll take it again and show my results


----------

